# Lucas Debargue at the Tchaikovsky Competition



## clavichorder

http://slippedisc.com/2015/07/moscow-critics-give-their-award-to-the-last-placed-pianist/

All I know is that Lucas Debargue's performance of Gaspard de la Nuit was top notch. And his brave exhibition and highly musical rendition of Medtner's 1st piano sonata was astounding.(his playing is enough to cause me to love a piece I've never really invested much time in!)






I think this young pianist has a bright future ahead of him, regardless of how he placed in this competition. The critical and audience reception of his playing speaks volumes.


----------



## Pugg

wrong topic, sorry


----------



## leroy

That sonata performance was exceptional, I don't think it could be played better than that.


----------



## clavichorder

leroy said:


> That sonata performance was exceptional, I don't think it could be played better than that.


I completely agree. Masters like Berezovsky and Hamelin don't understand the piece the way Debargue does.


----------

